
Portable Executable 101 – a windows executable walkthrough - Tomte
https://code.google.com/archive/p/corkami/wikis/PE101.wiki
======
JetSpiegel
Here's a more direct link to the A4 PDF:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20160101153624/http://corkami.go...](https://web.archive.org/web/20160101153624/http://corkami.googlecode.com/files/PE101-A4.pdf)

